# Craigslist "Pets" Forum has me fuming!!!



## Tank'sMom (Aug 27, 2014)

So I'm hitting up Craigslist today and for the first time I notice that they have forums. So I go the "pets" forum and introduce myself, my exotics, and ask a question about finding a good Ferret vet. I initially thought this was a local forum, as Craigslist normally is, right? Well I find myself under attack for breeding Sugar Gliders and having been an exotics breeder in the past. These people seem to think Dogs and cats and maybe fish are the only animals that should be kept as pets. That there is no way "wild animals" can be happy in captivity! One even implied I should "return my Gliders to the trees from which they came. Ignorant a$$holes! Extremely anti-breeding. When it comes to dogs and cats I can understand and completely agree. I'm pro-shelter adoption all the way. But to tell me that keeping exotics is essentially a wrong, negative, miserable life for all is extremely uneducated and untrue. I've been going at it with these people all afternoon. Lol…
Somebody please check this out and tell me I'm not crazy! My handle there under the "pets" forum is "KymmK". Interesting reading. We need to stick up for our love of exotics. I amy not change their minds, but I am definitely gonna make them think!!!
Vent over….


----------



## Tank'sMom (Aug 27, 2014)

…may not


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 27, 2014)

I read your part of the forum. I'm not interested. Its hard to follow and the people don't seem nice.


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome to my world. I fight that crappola every day.

Animal rightist drivel fueled by ignorance and emotion. We even have bouts of it here on THIS forum from time to time. Imagine that. Keepers of exotic wild animals in their own back yards lamenting and complaining about other keepers of other exotic animals. No matter how many times I try to explain it, they fail to see their own ignorance or the hypocrisy of their position. It astounds me. Sounds like exactly what you have stepped into over there.

Good luck. Soon your face will be blue and your head will hurt from all the wall banging.


----------



## AmRoKo (Aug 27, 2014)

Congratulations! You just had the pleasure of chatting with a few common day internet morons, if you delve into the internet even farther you come across many more magical experiences such as that!

Seriously though I don't bother arguing with people like that (It's hard I know because they are just so stupid you want to bash knowledge into their tiny little pee-sized brains) but remember an idiot will beat you with experience every time. Uhg that lady that said you should kill your cats babies is absolutely sickening.


----------



## Turtlepete (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome to the world of PETA (stands for People Eradicating Tons of Animals) and HSUS driven animal-rightist idiots. Enjoy your stay! :-/


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 28, 2014)

Can ya link the thread in the forums?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 28, 2014)

https://forums.craigslist.org/?forumID=26&amp;areaID=43


----------



## tortadise (Aug 28, 2014)

I tend not to waste my valuable time with people or conversations like that. I know you though you were going to get a good warm welcome and start discussing things as similar to here. But unfortunately that's seems to not be the case. I'd save yourself the stress and unnecessary defense upon yourself. Some people just want to watch everyone else's world burn.


----------



## wellington (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow, doesn't that make you appreciate this forum oh so much more Save your sanity and leave them. They don't have nothing else going for them in life then bashing others. 
I clicked on the link Yvonne posted, but it all looked foreign too me. I will just take your word for it. I couldn't go on anyway, I would get kicked off, my language can get really bad if I'm pd off enough I know, you wouldn't believe sweet oh me could do that.
If ya stay on that forum, give them H.E. Double hockey sticks. ( I don't want to get kicked off this one)


----------



## Tank'sMom (Aug 29, 2014)

I was going on and off at work yesterday, because I kept getting email dings. It was seriously compromising my job. Lol. I just cannot believe the hypocrisy and double talk!!! "Oh here we do what's best for the individual animal" "We look at it from the animals point of view" And then they tell me that I should do a gravid spay on my very pregnant (accidentally, long story, she was raped) cat! Like how is that going to make my cat feel "from her point of view" and these are viable babies! Yes, I get the whole overpopulation thing, but that's pretty drastic for people who claim to have the individual animals best interest in mind. And I'm "flooding the area with Sugar Gliders" because I've sold 5 babies to responsible homes in 3 years?? "Why do Sugar Gliders need a breeder??" "They should be let go into the trees…" Wtf??! 
And then they accuse ME of being a troll!!! HAHAHAHA!!!! 
I about when nuts. I finally did give them the H. E. Double Hockey Sticks (though I wanted to give a whole lot more) and got the heck outta there before I blew a fuse. 
Contradictory statement after contradictory statement… has to be teenagers. I can only hope.
"Oh, I want a Sugar Glider that can live in my purse and I can show off on the Board Walk at the Jersey Shore, but do you know of another animal that could go with it? So I can have like a walking, mini-zoo to show my friends?" SHOOT ME NOW.
Vent #2 over.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 29, 2014)

Tank'sMom said:


> I was going on and off at work yesterday, because I kept getting email dings. It was seriously compromising my job. Lol. I just cannot believe the hypocrisy and double talk!!! "Oh here we do what's best for the individual animal" "We look at it from the animals point of view" And then they tell me that I should do a gravid spay on my very pregnant (accidentally, long story, she was raped) cat! Like how is that going to make my cat feel "from her point of view" and these are viable babies! Yes, I get the whole overpopulation thing, but that's pretty drastic for people who claim to have the individual animals best interest in mind. And I'm "flooding the area with Sugar Gliders" because I've sold 5 babies to responsible homes in 3 years?? "Why do Sugar Gliders need a breeder??" "They should be let go into the trees…" Wtf??!
> And then they accuse ME of being a troll!!! HAHAHAHA!!!!
> I about when nuts. I finally did give them the H. E. Double Hockey Sticks (though I wanted to give a whole lot more) and got the heck outta there before I blew a fuse.
> Contradictory statement after contradictory statement… has to be teenagers. I can only hope.
> ...


I suggest asking them for proof they aren't happy, & studies that conclude that captive animals are not happy. Repeatedly ask for proof, and then say if they aren't happy & live miserable lives why is keeping them legal? Then go on talking how their chances & living conditions are better than the wild. Be as annoying as you can. Let them hear whatever they do not want to here.


----------



## Tank'sMom (Aug 29, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> I suggest asking them for proof they aren't happy, & studies that conclude that captive animals are not happy. Repeatedly ask for proof, and then say if they aren't happy & live miserable lives why is keeping them legal? Then go on talking how their chances & living conditions are better than the wild. Be as annoying as you can. Let them hear whatever they do not want to here.


Have you read this forum? These people are MORANS! I tried. And tried. But they are hell bent on their stance that exotics are not pets. I asked them what about fish?? Eh? They are "wild animals, yet kept as commonly as cats and dogs"???
They make no sense and are ridiculously ignorant. 
I have a huge headache and don't wish to spend my day at work arguing with them again. 
But the link is there ^^^. 
Go for it. Dive in!!! Lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 29, 2014)

Tank'sMom said:


> Have you read this forum? These people are MORANS! I tried. And tried. But they are hell bent on their stance that exotics are not pets. I asked them what about fish?? Eh? They are "wild animals, yet kept as commonly as cats and dogs"???
> They make no sense and are ridiculously ignorant.
> I have a huge headache and don't wish to spend my day at work arguing with them again.
> But the link is there ^^^.
> Go for it. Dive in!!! Lol.


A
Ready have an account... Posting soon hahah


----------



## Tank'sMom (Aug 29, 2014)

What's your handle? I'd love to watch. The last hit I got was from someone going by "Tort..." something. I called them out on that.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 29, 2014)

Tank'sMom said:


> What's your handle? I'd love to watch. The last hit I got was from someone going by "Tort..." something. I called them out on that.


Abdulla1 posted a few times now 
Edit: I can do this ALL day


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 29, 2014)

Crazy Sociopaths... UGH!


----------



## AmRoKo (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow, the people on that craigs forum are stupid. I can't even imagine being a "regular" on that forum, it's head-banging-table-flipping abounds worthy. It just seems like a bunch of people who have truly been indoctrinated by the big ole animal rights groups (honestly animal rights groups most of the time seem to be flooded with morons, though I'm sure there are a few well minded truly there for animals type people).

It's kinda funny because I'm pretty sure if any of those craigdummies came to this real forum or even fauna or tortboard, those craigs would be absolutely put in their place. I mean when things get tense here I know of some individuals who will just stick it hard-core lol.  

Anyways I think it's awesome that you breed sugar gliders and I also own ferrets, have owned them for years and am changing my vet for them because I just found my current vet doesn't really seem to know jack bull and stole money from me AND I think my previous ferret wouldn't have died from adrenal gland disease had I been to a more knowledgeable vet. Though now I'm more informed of that disease and know what to look out for. :>


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 29, 2014)

AmRoKo said:


> Wow, the people on that craigs forum are stupid. I can't even imagine being a "regular" on that forum, it's head-banging-table-flipping abounds worthy. It just seems like a bunch of people who have truly been indoctrinated by the big ole animal rights groups (honestly animal rights groups most of the time seem to be flooded with morons, though I'm sure there are a few well minded truly there for animals type people).
> 
> It's kinda funny because I'm pretty sure if any of those craigdummies came to this real forum or even fauna or tortboard, those craigs would be absolutely put in their place. I mean when things get tense here I know of some individuals who will just stick it hard-core lol.
> 
> Anyways I think it's awesome that you breed sugar gliders and I also own ferrets, have owned them for years and am changing my vet for them because I just found my current vet doesn't really seem to know jack bull and stole money from me AND I think my previous ferret wouldn't have died from adrenal gland disease had I been to a more knowledgeable vet. Though now I'm more informed of that disease and know what to look out for. :>


It's disgusting how they "Assume" things, and then they do not apologize... *hundredth facepalm* Is it bad that my face is bloody now?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm out of that forum... I'm never doing that again


----------



## AmRoKo (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow, Tortitude (in craigs forum) is an overemotional jackass. Lmao


----------



## Turtlepete (Aug 29, 2014)

Some advice, don't bother coming back to Craigslist. Any forum that has a specific forum dedicated to flagging a specific add is bound to be filled with low-IQ moron's. There really is no purpose to try to have an intelligent conversation with 95% of the population you will find on Craigslist. I speak from experience here. Sadly, there are indeed some very low-lower life forms on the planet known as Craigslist.
And trust me, I KNOW the desire to talk some sense into these idiots that are horribly, terribly confused about the exotic animal trade. But as the saying goes, you can't fix stupid. You really can't. It's a crippling disease, stupidity .
Not worth the time, or all the gray hairs you might be getting from the stress .


----------



## Tank'sMom (Aug 29, 2014)

I TOLD YOU!!! LMFAO!!!
In a way it's got a great entertainment value to it. Glad I'm not crazy, everyone there is so insane and incomprehensible that I was starting to think something wrong with me. And I am SO glad to have you guys!!!!
Could you imagine having to go there for any kind of animal advice?? Do real people do that?? That thing should be taken down, burnt up and it's ashes sprinkled all over a dial up connection!!!


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2014)

Seems like a good time to say thanks to our mods for NOT letting this site be anything like that...

Thank you Mod team!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks mods


----------



## Tank'sMom (Aug 29, 2014)

Tom said:


> Thank you Mod team!


Yes! Thank you Mod Team!!!
And thank you TFO in general for keeping out the idiots! But now that they've been invited over (lol) we may have "short-lived" feud to contend with. ROTFL.


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2014)

We can handle that. We've handled many times before.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 29, 2014)

Tank'sMom said:


> Yes! Thank you Mod Team!!!
> And thank you TFO in general for keeping out the idiots! But now that they've been invited over (lol) we may have "short-lived" feud to contend with. ROTFL.


I don't think keeping the idiots out is our goal. I believe many people could come on here as stupid as those. But they would be the reversed percentage as to craigslist. They would be the one getting bashed by warm welcomes, and constant education of factual, first hand experience. So probably many of them do read this site but don't bother trying to intervene as they would fail in wooing the populous here.


----------



## Tank'sMom (Aug 29, 2014)

True. Very true. But as you can see, I tried being warm and welcoming offering an introduction and education to the world of Herps and Exotics. Just as would happen here. 
They didn't want any part of that! Only to bash me for being "horrible" person and pet keeper as I dare let my cat get pregnant. (Funny story how that happened by the way, which they went apocalyptic over) 
Nobody had ANYTHING to say or any questions regarding what I was actually there for. No mention of my ferret at all! Which was what I was initially interested in.... Crazy, crazy, crazy. 
I will take the advice and stay away.


----------



## Tank'sMom (Aug 29, 2014)

And hey @AbdullaAli, I thought you said you could do that all day! Didn't last long, eh? Lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 29, 2014)

Tank'sMom said:


> And hey @AbdullaAli, I thought you said you could do that all day! Didn't last long, eh? Lol.


The facepalms and wall-banging got me...plus, after something gets flagged a lot it's deleted, like really?


----------



## Tank'sMom (Aug 29, 2014)

@AmRoKo I loved the popcorn and soda remark. That was you, no?


----------



## AmRoKo (Aug 29, 2014)

Tank'sMom said:


> @AmRoKo I loved the popcorn and soda remark. That was you, no?



Lol yes, I wanted to get more reaction from her.


----------



## AmRoKo (Aug 29, 2014)

You shall forever be known there as the evil chinchilla breeder lol.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 29, 2014)

AmRoKo said:


> Lol yes, I wanted to get more reaction from her.


It's deleted now...


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 29, 2014)

AmRoKo said:


> You shall forever be known there as the evil chinchilla breeder lol.


Chinchilla, sugar glider, or dog. Craigslist doesn't care  It doesn't know the difference !


----------



## AmRoKo (Aug 29, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> It's deleted now...



Aw, that's lame.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 29, 2014)

AmRoKo said:


> Aw, that's lame.


I read it, since I subscribed to it by email.


----------



## Tank'sMom (Aug 29, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> It's deleted now...


The whole thing is deleted or just that post? Man, I'm sure they deleted ALOT of stuff before you even got there! It was BAD. Bad,Bad,stuff.


----------



## Tank'sMom (Aug 29, 2014)

Chinchilla breeder. Lol. They wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 29, 2014)

Those who anger you control you! A saying we have at cowboy church . Think about it .


----------



## Tank'sMom (Aug 29, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Those who anger you control you! A saying we have at cowboy church . Think about it .


That is soooo true. Yesterday I was so upset that I was "out of control". The whole thing consumed my day. 
But today is better. I think we're all just laughing at their pathetic ignorance at this point.


----------



## CharlieM (Aug 29, 2014)

Turtlepete said:


> But as the saying goes, you can't fix stupid. You really can't. It's a crippling disease, stupidity .


 
So true!


----------



## AmRoKo (Aug 29, 2014)

Tank'sMom said:


> That is soooo true. Yesterday I was so upset that I was "out of control". The whole thing consumed my day.
> But today is better. I think we're all just laughing at their pathetic ignorance at this point.



Don't worry about it, Those craigs people have something seriously wrong with them, they have a serious case of the stupidz. Obviously they hated me more than you because I only had 3 posts and all mine were deleted LOL!


----------



## Kim444 (Aug 29, 2014)

well, first off, before I say anything, I will not engage in a debate but I will state my opinion and that is all. I have not read the craigslist forum but I would just like to put it out there that I too do not believe animals should be bred and raised in captivity, with the exception of dogs and cats, and I don't believe in breeding those either anymore because we just keep breeding them while shelters kills thousands a day. I love animals and adopted all the animals I own but would never support any type of breeder buy buying one. I wish animals had been left in the wild as they were meant to live instead of this crazy notion that it is ok to keep animals in cages, tables, houses, aquariums, terrariums, backyards, etc...

I do not preach my opinion to people and I certainly would never come on a forum and bash people for being breeders.


----------



## Turtlepete (Aug 29, 2014)

Kim444 said:


> well, first off, before I say anything, I will not engage in a debate but I will state my opinion and that is all. I have not read the craigslist forum but I would just like to put it out there that I too do not believe animals should be bred and raised in captivity, with the exception of dogs and cats, and I don't believe in breeding those either anymore because we just keep breeding them while shelters kills thousands a day. I love animals and adopted all the animals I own but would never support any type of breeder buy buying one. I wish animals had been left in the wild as they were meant to live instead of this crazy notion that it is ok to keep animals in cages, tables, houses, aquariums, terrariums, backyards, etc...
> 
> I do not preach my opinion to people and I certainly would never come on a forum and bash people for being breeders.



Here is the problem with that opinion.

You do not believe animals should be kept, or bred, in captivity. Yet, many, MANY species, exist solely because of captive breeding. Sometimes, these are the VERY same people that "exploit" the animals for money that are keeping the species alive.
So, basically, you buy paper products for your family, therefore supporting the entire demolition of the Amazon, and thus thousands of species.
But you don't support captive breeding to keep these species alive, or maybe, keeping the species you support the extinction of in captivity for our own enjoyment. Because a life in captivity is much worse then death, right?
So, I guess its okay for we humans to absolutely annihilate nature in any way we can, but it is NOT ok for we few to try to prevent their extinction, or perhaps keep these animals that will eventually be driven out of existence in the wild, for our enjoyment.
Makes sense.

That's the essence of the whole "breeding is evil" PETA-inspired, HSUS funded crap.


----------



## Kim444 (Aug 29, 2014)

I am obviously not speaking about a breeding program for keeping almost extinct animals from becoming extinct. But again i won't get into a debate. We are all entitled to our opinions, and there is no problem with mine. I am not going to sit here and give you every example of a good breeder versus bad breeder or a good breeding program versus a bad one.


----------



## Tank'sMom (Aug 29, 2014)

Kim444 said:


> well, first off, before I say anything, I will not engage in a debate but I will state my opinion and that is all. I have not read the craigslist forum but I would just like to put it out there that I too do not believe animals should be bred and raised in captivity, with the exception of dogs and cats, and I don't believe in breeding those either anymore because we just keep breeding them while shelters kills thousands a day. I love animals and adopted all the animals I own but would never support any type of breeder buy buying one. I wish animals had been left in the wild as they were meant to live instead of this crazy notion that it is ok to keep animals in cages, tables, houses, aquariums, terrariums, backyards, etc...
> 
> I do not preach my opinion to people and I certainly would never come on a forum and bash people for being breeders.


Ummmm.... Ok. Then what are you doing on THIS forum? Do you keep a turtle or tortoise or any other exotic? I don't want to start an argument here just simply stating the fact that your opinion is unjustifiably hypocritical. 
If you do in fact, keep exotic species, were they not obtained from a responsible breeder? If not, then you would have had to take them out of the "wild". 
And as previously stated many times there are MANY responsible breeders out there who do this out of love, compassion, serious hobby or, as previously stated as well, to maintain a species. 
Exotics have to come from somewhere. And it boils down to two choices. 
1. Captive Bred
2. Wild Caught
Neither of which appears to be satisfactory to you?


----------



## Turtlepete (Aug 29, 2014)

Kim444 said:


> I am obviously not speaking about a breeding program for keeping almost extinct animals from becoming extinct. But again i won't get into a debate. We are all entitled to our opinions, and there is no problem with mine. I am not going to sit here and give you every example of a good breeder versus bad breeder or a good breeding program versus a bad one.



I'm sorry, but its incredibly foolish to post a very controversial thought on a forum specifically dedicated to keeping exotic animals to begin with, and NOT expect some sort of rebuttal.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Aug 30, 2014)

Guys, it's her opinion :/ Even if it may seem illogical to you, it's still her opinion. I have no problem with that opinion if I still get to keep my tortoise and have the complete right to own the animals I want.... Would I be angry if people protested to ban exotics being sold? Yes I would. I wouldn't mind if they banned themselves from keeping exotics...


----------



## Tank'sMom (Aug 30, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Guys, it's her opinion :/ Even if it may seem illogical to you, it's still her opinion. I have no problem with that opinion if I still get to keep my tortoise and have the complete right to own the animals I want.... Would I be angry if people protested to ban exotics being sold? Yes I would. I wouldn't mind if they banned themselves from keeping exotics...


Wow. You really did get enough of that Craigslist crap, eh? I can understand and respect her opinion as well. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I have just had soooooo many encounters with people who think that it's ok to have an exotic as long as it came Petsmart and they can buy little toys for it. The retail aspect of it makes them feel better. Not so different than buying that chicken to eat, and not having to think about the conditions in which it was raised.
It would be nice if people who were into exotics understood the conditions these animals come from compared to a professional breeder. Like I said, the animal has to come from somewhere, and a professional breeder is hands-down the best option. It is hard for me to wrap my head around it….


----------



## Kim444 (Aug 30, 2014)

First off, I am on many forums for all my animals so I have thick skin and you guys can debate my opinion all you want but like I said I won't debate it. I don't preach it, I state it from time to time and I am entitled to do that. I will answer one question: I keep pets because their are sooooo many in rescue that need homes. I have yet to purchase a pet. Am I glad I get to keep pets, yes, but would I rather not keep pets if it meant that there were none in rescue, absolutely. I don't think stores should sell animals of any kind.


----------



## Tank'sMom (Aug 30, 2014)

Kim444 said:


> First off, I am on many forums for all my animals so I have thick skin and you guys can debate my opinion all you want but like I said I won't debate it. I don't preach it, I state it from time to time and I am entitled to do that. I will answer one question: I keep pets because their are sooooo many in rescue that need homes. I have yet to purchase a pet. Am I glad I get to keep pets, yes, but would I rather not keep pets if it meant that there were none in rescue, absolutely. I don't think stores should sell animals of any kind.


The majority of our angst here was directed at that Craigslist forum and the general population of low IQ, teenage, and/or highly ignorant people posting who have no interest in education. I am NOT saying you are one of those people. 
Obviously, by visiting all these forums you are, in fact, seeking knowledge. As responsible care takers that is what we all should do... frequently. 
I am truly curious, not trying to debate at all, as stated I respect your opinion, as to what types of animals you keep or have kept as rescues? Where do they come from? How do you find them? 
I am sincerely interested.


----------



## Kim444 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have 2 parrots(which hurt me the most because I wish they could know what it's like to fly free and soar the sky's as they are meant to do). I have 2 leopard geckos(which my father bought my older 2 boys from a pet store without my permission), I have Mr. T my Greek tort and a Labrador retriever dog.

I got the parrots from parrot rescues(their are many here), there are so many parrots in rescue because of their long life spans and breeders breed them because they sell for a lot of money. People think you stick a parrot in a cage and they talk and play. Parrots are highly sociable animals that require a ton of attention and demand it when they don't get it, they are not a pet for everyone, yet everyone wants one. The rescue I got my cockatoo from has 60 parrots, the other rescue I got my African grey from has about 10 parrots.

I was in touch with a gecko rescue when my father came home with the 2 geckos. I told him to take them back which he tried to do but they do not refund for animals.

Mr. T I found on Kijiji as someone needed to rehome him.( I looked for almost a year waiting for someone to need to rehome their tortoise)

My Lab Dodger was a friend of a friends dog who's family lost their house and had to move in with family that would not take a dog. I found out 2 days before they were going to bring him to the pound. I feed him a raw diet, as close to nature as possible since I don't believe in feeding animals man made food like kibble.

Thanks for asking, I love telling the stories of my pets.


----------



## Tank'sMom (Aug 30, 2014)

That's great! Parrots are a lot of work! My dad has one, he's had her for about 15 years. She HATES everyone but him. Lol. It's so funny. She sits on his shoulder like a pirate parrot. I can't let my kids near her though!
My tort, Tank, is also a re-homed animal. He was the pet of a lady I mets son that he got when he was 13. (Her son was 13) and then he went away to college and left him there. He's was in tiny little fenced off area that was mostly concrete and had almost no human interaction of and kind other that them throwing scraps of food over the fence for him. 
Now, he is 17 years old, has a 1/2 acre yard which he roams freely, eats my grass, and dug a HUGE burrow in. I give him lots of goodies and interaction. But his life is much better now and he gets to do whatever he would normally do in the wild. With the exception of the fence, but I can't let him wander off!


----------



## Kim444 (Aug 30, 2014)

Peek a boo


----------



## Kim444 (Aug 30, 2014)

Peek a boo x 2


----------



## Kim444 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------

